# Gros souci avec mon Ipad (1ère gén)



## hellboychess (10 Septembre 2011)

Voilà mon souci :
J'ai acheté un Ipad en janvier de cette année et jusqu'ici, tout allait pour le mieux. L'appareil fonctionnait à merveille, quelque soit l'application utilisée, quelque soit la mise à jour.
Je n'ai pas jailbreaké l'appareil, car je n'en vois pas le besoin en ce qui me concerne.

Et puis est apparu un léger dysfonctionnement il y a 1 mois et demi.
De manière très aléatoire, et quelque soit l'application ouverte, l'écran s'assombrit soudainement (d'un côté à un autre), figeant l'application en cours (parfois sans même qu'aucune app soit ouverte).
C'était de manière très occasionnelle au départ, puis ça s'est multiplié pour franchement devenir pénible.
Il faut en effet éteindre et rallumer l'Ipad complètement, puis relancer l'application ouverte et on perd tout ce qu'on y avait fait pour cette session (texte tapé, jeu en cours, etc...).
J'ai fait quelques recherches sur les forums français sans découvrir vraiment quelqu'un avec le même souci.
J'ai finalement opté pour une restauration, dans un premier temps à partir d'une sauvegarde (pour ne pas perdre de données), puis comme le problème persistait, une restauration d'usine comme produit neuf.
La panne est réapparue peu après la restauration, toujours aléatoirement, sans même qu'aucune application ne soit installée (sic !).
L'écran s'assombrit, de gauche à droite ou inversement, puis freeze et c'est redémarrage assuré.

J'ai donc fait une recherche plus approfondie sur les forums US pour cette fois trouver d'autres personnes avec le même souci. C'est ici :
https://discussions.apple.com/message/12326358#12326358
et ici :
https://discussions.apple.com/message/12182783#12182783

D'après les échos lus ici et là, il est possible qu'il s'agisse d'un problème matériel du rétro éclairage.

J'ai donc décidé d'appeler le SAV Apple, qui a pris rapidement mon appareil en charge il y a 2 jours.
J'ai joint à l'appareil une description de la panne avec les deux liens présentés ci-dessus.

Les techniciens Apple viennent de me répondre qu'ils n'étaient pas parvenus à reproduire la panne sur mon appareil, et qu'ils me le renvoyaient en l'état 
Le mail précise que "Si vous constatez les mêmes symptômes sur votre produit, nhésitez pas à appeler AppleCare au 0805 540 003. Un conseiller en assistance technique pourra vous aider à déterminer la meilleure marche à suivre. "
Je veux bien, mais si c'est pour me voir renvoyer l'appareil à nouveau, toujours en l'état, ça ne sert à rien.

Quel recours ai-je à ma disposition ?

J'habite dans le nord de la France et le premier Apple store en "dur" est à Paris, soit à plus de 250 bornes.

A noter que les clients US semblent d'être fait échanger leur appareil... 


Merci d'avoir pris le temps de me lire, et merci aussi pour vos conseils qui seront les bienvenus


----------

